# Survived 2 years



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

I landed in Dubai exactly 2 years ago today...I deserve a cupcake I think :tongue1:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats Saffie... how do you feel about Dubai compared to your first impressions when you first moved here??? 

I'll have my second Dubai aniversary in a couple of months... and still very happy about my decision of coming here, is one fo the best things I've done


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I feel old - 05/05/05 I landed here - and dizzy, just 2 years, I thought it was longer than that.

Cupcakes all around methinks!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy that's an interesting date! Was it a coincidence or did you chose it on purpose?

So yeah, 2 years for me, but it does feel longer than that...! Came to Dubai for the first time on April 2008, and moved permanently on July same year. It was HOOOOOT and I remember thinking "OMG IS IT GOING TO BE LIKE THIS ALL YEAR????"


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It just happened, it was a Thursday, and I started work on Saturday (Thurs/Fri weekends then).

It was also the day Tony Blair got re-elected, and I was gutted that we wouldn't be able to spend to much time together as I had become rather besotted with him. I felt it was better to leave than hang around, heartbroken, after he broke off our relationship.


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Congrats Saffie... how do you feel about Dubai compared to your first impressions when you first moved here???
> 
> I'll have my second Dubai aniversary in a couple of months... and still very happy about my decision of coming here, is one fo the best things I've done


When I arrived, it was super hot and such a culture shock! And I had to change planes in Doha, which was not the best first experience of the locals. Dubai has grown on me - I do love it here now, and it's also a whole lot better than back home. Dubai surprises me everyday 

Haha - we don't have Starbucks back in South Africa and I used to live off Starbucks and Krispy Kreams when I worked in London. So the first day here, my new boss decided to cool me down with a trip to Starbucks for a frappa...He got transferred to Manilla last year, but was the first to wish me this morning and brought up our first trip to Starbucks  Oh the memories


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah... Dubai has grown on me too... I also had my struggles at the beginning, trying to come to terms with all the things that are different "back home", cultural shock, getting used to the bad driving, the peculiarities of different cultures, etc. It was hard sometimes. But once I stopped resisting, and accepted this is the way things are here and there is not much I can do about it, I really started to enjoy myself


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saffiechic83 said:


> When I arrived, it was super hot and such a culture shock! And I had to change planes in Doha, which was not the best first experience of the locals. Dubai has grown on me - I do love it here now, and it's also a whole lot better than back home. Dubai surprises me everyday
> 
> Haha - we don't have Starbucks back in South Africa and I used to live off Starbucks and Krispy Kreams when I worked in London. So the first day here, my new boss decided to cool me down with a trip to Starbucks for a frappa...He got transferred to Manilla last year, but was the first to wish me this morning and brought up our first trip to Starbucks  Oh the memories


First of all.....Congratulations Saffiechic!! :clap2:
Secondly, one of my friends from Johannesburg just posted on FB a couple of days ago that a Starbucks has finally opened out there!! So again...:clap2: :clap2: 
And lastly....I feel really, really old right now because I've been here almost 11 years  Came here exactly one day after my birthday on 9th October 1999 and life has changed so much for me since I got here. Lots of milestones, good and bad memories, etc etc ....but overall, I love this city and would change the experiences for anything! Can you believe, I got here before the Burj Al Arab was opened, Emirates Towers was just being built and the World Trade Center was one of the tallest buildings on Sheikh Zayed Road!! Going to the Hard Rock Cafe was a big event because it was in the middle of no where and was considered half way to Abu Dhabi! 
Wishing you all the very best Saffie!!


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> First of all.....Congratulations Saffiechic!! :clap2:
> Secondly, one of my friends from Johannesburg just posted on FB a couple of days ago that a Starbucks has finally opened out there!! So again...:clap2: :clap2:
> And lastly....I feel really, really old right now because I've been here almost 11 years  Came here exactly one day after my birthday on 9th October 1999 and life has changed so much for me since I got here. Lots of milestones, good and bad memories, etc etc ....but overall, I love this city and would change the experiences for anything! Can you believe, I got here before the Burj Al Arab was opened, Emirates Towers was just being built and the World Trade Center was one of the tallest buildings on Sheikh Zayed Road!! Going to the Hard Rock Cafe was a big event because it was in the middle of no where and was considered half way to Abu Dhabi!
> Wishing you all the very best Saffie!!


Thanks Pamela
I think once Krispy Kreams reaches Cape Town Shores, then perhaps I might go back 

11 years??? Yikes!!! I mentioned in an earlier thread that the only reason I'm here is cos I can't get into Australia...but come hell or high water, if Australia suddenly opens up for me, I'll be outta here in a flash. hehe - doesn't seem like I'm too loyal, does it? I guess I'm a dandilions that go wherever she's blown :tongue1:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saffiechic83 said:


> Thanks Pamela
> I think once Krispy Kreams reaches Cape Town Shores, then perhaps I might go back
> 
> 11 years??? Yikes!!! I mentioned in an earlier thread that the only reason I'm here is cos I can't get into Australia...but come hell or high water, if Australia suddenly opens up for me, I'll be outta here in a flash. hehe - doesn't seem like I'm too loyal, does it? I guess I'm a dandilions that go wherever she's blown :tongue1:


Well Dubai is a transition place anyway, so don't worry about being loyal!  I came here thinking I'll probably stick around for 2 or maybe 5 years at the most and then head to Australia (my sister lives there with her family) or Canada. Hoping Canada works out for me within the next couple of years!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just completed 2.5 years as well, it seems to have flown by. 

I really liked it when I arrived and still like it now, so not thinking about moving on just yet!

I think I have had a lot of success here, far more then I would have had in London so let it continue!

:amen:


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

marc said:


> I have just completed 2.5 years as well, it seems to have flown by.
> 
> I really liked it when I arrived and still like it now, so not thinking about moving on just yet!
> 
> ...


good on you, mate
personally, London was my second home, but all ex-saffies who live in oz, say it's just like saffieland. so perhaps one day a door will open for me over there - until then...dubai it is


----------

